# FSU IS BACK!



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2020)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.to...ing-report-florida-state-recruiting-seminoles

FSU trying to make a comeback brick by brick!


----------



## riprap (Jan 27, 2020)

Partying like it's 2018!


----------



## mamatried (Jan 27, 2020)

no O-line recruits, no party/comeback


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 27, 2020)

Muh Bobby.  Muh Jaemis.  Muh Jimbo. Muh Norvell.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 27, 2020)

You said it....??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 27, 2020)

Go Dogs starting and posting in Nole threads then calling us deranged


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dogs starting and posting in Nole threads then calling us deranged



When I saw this I had to post it for ya brother!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 27, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dogs starting and posting in Nole threads then calling us deranged


We will have to do it everyday for a year to catch up with you posting in Georgia threads.  Free Mike Norvell.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 27, 2020)

mamatried said:


> no O-line recruits, no party/comeback


thats why this recruit is a game changer, he literally needs no lineman nor blocking and as a bonus can out run campus cops, too.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 27, 2020)

mamatried said:


> no O-line recruits, no party/comeback


Picked up an Ole miss commit today. Big boy, he's a 3* but we shall see. I also saw the Ga commit from Camden County has scheduled a visit. Norvell seems to be trying but its gonna be tough until we get headed in the right direction.


----------



## James12 (Jan 27, 2020)

Their first stop on campus is having their picture taken next to a couple Natties.  They even let em smell it - proving its free of dust and of a last second Kirby shart.  Although I have to admit, the latest does have a bit of a seafood stench to it.  

Time will tell, but Rackmaster says they’re back! I like what I’m reading sir.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 27, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> thats why this recruit is a game changer, he literally needs no lineman nor blocking and as a bonus can out run campus cops, too.



No need to run, our players have a driver's license!?


----------



## James12 (Jan 27, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> No need to run, our players have a driver's license!?



well played


----------



## antharper (Jan 28, 2020)

This has to be a joke !


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 28, 2020)

Free da crabbies!


----------



## James12 (Jan 28, 2020)

antharper said:


> This has to be a joke !


?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 28, 2020)

Not back, but turning the Willie bus around.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 28, 2020)

Sounds like an annual Vols "we're back" thread started by Bucknasty..

Being at the Vol level just means you are at the complete rock bottom..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 28, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sounds like an annual Vols "we're back" thread started by Bucknasty..
> 
> Being at the Vol level just means you are at the complete rock bottom..



Started by a dog


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 28, 2020)

Add Darion Williamson to the poached list.

Go Noles?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 28, 2020)

Throw Markeston Douglas into the mix...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 28, 2020)

Great thread Rackmaster


----------



## James12 (Jan 28, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Started by a dog


??


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 29, 2020)

Hehe


----------



## RedHills (Jan 29, 2020)

Happening even if the haters deny it......Things are looking good in Spearville 

https://247sports.com/college/flori...son-Ohio-State-Florida-142887718/#142887718_1


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 29, 2020)

Irwin County Rb/Lb DJ Lundy will be taking an official to Tally this weekend. May be a little late for us as he's already narrowed it down to 2 schools before this late visit. Uga and Va Tech are the 2 finalists but I'd love to see this guy in Garnet and Gold!

2 sport athlete with 1 state title in football and back-back state titles in wrestling.


----------



## James12 (Jan 29, 2020)

Norvell has no issue treading in other waters - I likey.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 31, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.to...ing-report-florida-state-recruiting-seminoles
> 
> FSU trying to make a comeback brick by brick!



Not back and everyone knows it, they suck!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 31, 2020)

fish hawk said:


> Not back and everyone knows it, they suck!!!!


Yea I just posted it to mess with Spot


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 31, 2020)

fish hawk said:


> Not back and everyone knows it, they suck!!!!



True.  Not back but we'll be headed that way soon.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 5, 2020)

DJ Lundy commits with FSU today over Uga and Va Tech. Excited to see this kid choose the Noles as he's from my hometown!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 5, 2020)

Gold Ranger said:


> True.  Not back but we'll be headed that way soon.



We’ll be waiting up top for ya.


----------



## James12 (Feb 5, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> We’ll be waiting up top for ya.



We’ll try and get there before February’s over.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 5, 2020)

Solid class and a great start to the rebuilding process.  If Coach N. can coach like he can recruit, it won’t take long.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2020)

They’re back?  According to them they never left.?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 5, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> We’ll be waiting up top for ya.



We should be ready by 2027.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 5, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> They’re back?  According to them they never left.?



"Them" who?  We've had back to back losing seasons.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2020)

Gold Ranger said:


> "Them" who?  We've had back to back losing seasons.


Not according to Matthew7.?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 5, 2020)

Dawg fans praying Fsu doesn't get there again before they do..??


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dawg fans praying Fsu doesn't get there again before they do..??


Rim shot!  Yeah that’s it.?


----------



## James12 (Feb 5, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dawg fans praying Fsu doesn't get there again before they do..??



this place would melt


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2020)

James12 said:


> this place would melt


If we can’t win one before Florida-freaking-State, I’ll make fun of Georgia with you clowns.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 5, 2020)

James12 said:


> this place would melt


???

Yet championships dont matter...?


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 5, 2020)

FSU fell hard.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 6, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> ???
> 
> Yet championships dont matter...?


Clearly they matter to yall.  That’s why y’all hired...Mike Norvell.??


----------



## nickel back (Feb 6, 2020)

fish hawk said:


> FSU fell hard.



and fast


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 6, 2020)

nickel back said:


> and fast


Bring back Willie T


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 6, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> If we can’t win one before Florida-freaking-State, I’ll make fun of Georgia with you clowns.



??

You're already down 3.....


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Feb 6, 2020)

NOrvell's the man, we will be back in the playoffs 4 years tops and regular top ten within 2 years, chubba perdy gona save the day


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Feb 6, 2020)

fun and gun baby


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 6, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> ??
> 
> You're already down 3.....


Oh you want to talk about what used to be?  I would too if I were you.?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 6, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh you want to talk about what used to be?  I would too if I were you.?



Nice deflection...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 6, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> If we can’t win one before Florida-freaking-State, I’ll make fun of Georgia with you clowns.



Like you did in '93, '99, and '13?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 6, 2020)

TerrellBuckman said:


> NOrvell's the man, we will be back in the playoffs 4 years tops and regular top ten within 2 years, chubba perdy gona save the day


Let's just get back to beating the Wake Forests of the world before we start talking playoffs.  The gap between us  Clemson is wide.

That said, I fully believe we made the right hire.


----------



## riprap (Feb 6, 2020)

Acc keeps you fresh for a playoff run.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 6, 2020)

riprap said:


> Acc keeps you fresh for a playoff run.


SEC gives you a mulligan to get in.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 6, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nice deflection...


Facts are a deflection at your house?  That fits in with the rest of it.?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 6, 2020)

Gold Ranger said:


> Like you did in '93, '99, and '13?



None of that has any bearing on 2020, 2021, 2020...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 6, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Facts are a deflection at your house?  That fits in with the rest of it.?



Fact is we have 3 since your last 1. But you're correct, yall have recently been a consistent top 10 team. Just choked in the natty.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 6, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Fact is we have 3 since your last 1. But you're correct, yall have recently been a consistent top 10 team. Just choked in the natty.


??I don’t care.  Nobody would rather be y’all than us.?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 6, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> ??I don’t care.  Nobody would rather be y’all than us.?



Wont be long and you can pull your throwback FSU jersey out.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 6, 2020)

Looking forward to watching this Noles class do great things!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 6, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Wont be long and you can pull your throwback FSU jersey out.


I don’t cross dress.  Never had any desire to look like a girl.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 6, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looking forward to watching this Noles class do great things!



??


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 6, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looking forward to watching this Noles class do great things!



Like.the "Crab Legs under your jacket 100yd dash?"


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 6, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> Like.the "Crab Legs under your jacket 100yd dash?"



Or the 1/4 mile drunk and high drag race.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 6, 2020)

CMN signing day press conference.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Feb 6, 2020)

Gold Ranger said:


> Let's just get back to beating the Wake Forests of the world before we start talking playoffs.  The gap between us  Clemson is wide.
> 
> That said, I fully believe we made the right
> As a brother of a former player I can tell you everyone is on the same page that norvell is a homerun higher and the players are on board, time will tell but I can tell you he did more in a month then Taggart did the whole time he was here


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 7, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> ??I don’t care.  Nobody would rather be y’all than us.?



By that rationale, you'd rather be LSU than UGA.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 7, 2020)

I like the class we signed considering our performance on the field the last two years and the short time Norvell had to recruit.  The best recruiting job he did was convince Big Marv, Terry, Nasrildeen to return next year.  That's how I know the players have bought in.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 7, 2020)

Gold Ranger said:


> By that rationale, you'd rather be LSU than UGA.


Would you rather be winning seven or eight games a year and getting excited over fair to middling recruiting classes or winning your division every year and loading up on talent and making it probable that you will go beyond that?  

Nobody would want to trade places with Florida State that’s any good.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 7, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Would you rather be winning seven or eight games a year and getting excited over fair to middling recruiting classes or winning your division every year and loading up on talent and making it probable that you will go beyond that?
> 
> Nobody would want to trade places with Florida State that’s any good.



Had you rather be a fan of a team that has had a bad run (which every team has at some point) who has reeled off 14 years of top 5 finishes in your lifetime with three National Championships or the fan of a team that has spent the better part of 40 years as an afterthought with no National Titles in that time period?

My experience as a fan is far broader than right now.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 7, 2020)

Gold Ranger said:


> Had you rather be a fan of a team that has had a bad run (which every team has at some point) who has reeled off 14 years of top 5 finishes in your lifetime with three National Championships or the fan of a team that has spent the better part of 40 years as an afterthought with no National Titles in that time period?
> 
> My experience as a fan is far broader than right now.


And I guess if my program was in the shape yours is in I would insist that the past canceled out the present but it doesn’t.  I don’t care about “1980” or being an after thought in the past or no “natties”.  Do you know why?  Because the present is looking pretty dang good and whether you or Matthew7 want to admit it or not, the present and future are all that matters and our future looks a whole lot better than Florida State’s.  Those are just facts.  So y’all can whatever you want but none of the top players in high school football agree with you.  None of them care that y’all  “went on a run” in the nineties.  That is irrelevant to them as 1980 is because it was before they were born.  I’m not saying you should want to be a Georgia fan.  I’m saying you boys are lying to yourselves and the way you see your team is radically different from the way everyone else in the college football world sees it but most importantly it is night and day from how the top talent sees it.


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 7, 2020)

^^^^^^^^^^^Pretty much what he said. I mean where's teams like USCw, UCLA, Mich and Neb now? Think any of.the current recruits care about their storied history? Where are they landing in recruiting for it. It's the now and near future that matters to them. What is the team going to do for ME? Who's going to give ME abetter chance at a Championship?

Obviously the answer is UGA.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 7, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^Pretty much what he said. I mean where's teams like USCw, UCLA, Mich and Neb now? Think any of.the current recruits care about their storied history? Where are they landing in recruiting for it. It's the now and near future that matters to them. What is the team going to do for ME? Who's going to give ME abetter chance at a Championship?
> 
> Obviously the answer is UGA.


I don't think anyone is saying that FSU is in a better position than UGA right now.  If they are, they need to be slapped.  What I'm saying is that I would not trade the experiences as a Florida State fan with the experiences of a UGA fan during my life time.  There is no argument that the highs at FSU in the past 44 years are higher and occurred more often than they did at UGA. 

So, even with things being what they are now.  No, I wouldn't trade a lifetime of cheering for the Noles for what UGA has going on right now.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 7, 2020)

Gold Ranger said:


> I don't think anyone is saying that UGA is in a better position than FSU right now.  If they are, they need to be slapped.  What I'm saying is that I would not trade the experiences as a Florida State fan with the experiences of a UGA fan during my life time.  There is no argument that the highs at FSU in the past 44 years are higher and occurred more often than they did at UGA.
> 
> So, even with things being what they are now.  No, I wouldn't trade a lifetime of cheering for the Noles for what UGA has going on right now.


And that’s reasonable.  You’re a lot more on the ball than Matthew7.?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 7, 2020)

Gold Ranger said:


> My experience as a fan is far broader than right now.




Absolutely


----------



## southGAlefty (Feb 7, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> And I guess if my program was in the shape yours is in I would insist that the past canceled out the present but it doesn’t.  I don’t care about “1980” or being an after thought in the past or no “natties”.  Do you know why?  Because the present is looking pretty dang good and whether you or Matthew7 want to admit it or not, the present and future are all that matters and our future looks a whole lot better than Florida State’s.  Those are just facts.  So y’all can whatever you want but none of the top players in high school football agree with you.  None of them care that y’all  “went on a run” in the nineties.  That is irrelevant to them as 1980 is because it was before they were born.  I’m not saying you should want to be a Georgia fan.  I’m saying you boys are lying to yourselves and the way you see your team is radically different from the way everyone else in the college football world sees it but most importantly it is night and day from how the top talent sees it.



https://www.espn.com/college-sports...o-48-recruit-class-2021-commits-florida-state

Your post already isn't aging well.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 7, 2020)

southGAlefty said:


> https://www.espn.com/college-sports...o-48-recruit-class-2021-commits-florida-state
> 
> Your post already isn't aging well.



Hopefully we can hang on to this kid!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 7, 2020)

Ol Private Pyle sure types a lot not to give a flip...???


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 7, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ol Private Pyle sure types a lot not to give a flip...???


Because I know it bothers you.? And lets not kid ourselves.  I’ll have to post in Florida State threads for a couple of years to even start to catch up with all the Georgia threads you’ve posted in there Matthew7.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 7, 2020)

southGAlefty said:


> https://www.espn.com/college-sports...o-48-recruit-class-2021-commits-florida-state
> 
> Your post already isn't aging well.



That’s a good get if you get him.  Kirby plans to load up on linebackers in the ‘21 class.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 7, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Because I know it bothers you.? And lets not kid ourselves.  I’ll have to post in Florida State threads for a couple of years to even start to catch up with all the Georgia threads you’ve posted in there Matthew7.


?? doesnt bother me at all Pyle. We've stunk it up for 3 yrs. We'll be back soon enough. What keeps me going is knowing our ceiling has been higher than Uga's these last 40 years.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 7, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> ?? doesnt bother me at all Pyle. We've stunk it up for 3 yrs. We'll be back soon enough. What keeps me going is knowing our ceiling has been higher than Uga's these last 40 years.


Oh jeez.  Lots of stupid packed in that short post.  Your hero 6 needs to come and save you from yourself.?


----------



## elfiii (Feb 7, 2020)

So FSU is back? Is that my understanding?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 7, 2020)

elfiii said:


> So FSU is back? Is that my understanding?


According to Matthew7 they never left.  He keeps babbling something about a ceiling.  Florida State’s ceiling has been leaking for a long time and they probably have a serious case of black mold by now.

When that guy wants to try and have a battle of wits with me I feel how Donald Trump must feel dealing with Pelosi.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 7, 2020)

elfiii said:


> So FSU is back? Is that my understanding?


FSU will be back to a 8 or 9 win season this year.  Hey, it’s a start!


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 7, 2020)

alphachief said:


> FSU will be back to a 8 or 9 win season this year.  Hey, it’s a start!



It's the All Crap Conference. You had ONE team with double digit wins last year and FSU is no where near competing with them.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 7, 2020)

elfiii said:


> So FSU is back? Is that my understanding?



Sounds like RackMaster thinks so


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 7, 2020)

alphachief said:


> FSU will be back to a 8 or 9 win season this year.  Hey, it’s a start!



Doubtful we win 9 but we shall see.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 7, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh jeez.  Lots of stupid packed in that short post.  Your hero 6 needs to come and save you from yourself.?



Any fool can see we've been higher than Uga the last 40 years. Except you Captain Americus, you're special!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 7, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Any fool can see we've been higher than Uga the last 40 years. Except you Captain Americus, you're special!


I don’t care?. Y’all suck and we don’t.?Shazam youre delusional, Nancy6.


----------



## riprap (Feb 7, 2020)

Clemson is following in FSU's footsteps, winning the acc with one arm behind your back. I thought that conference might get a little better with VT and Miami but it's gotten worse. I'm sure if UGA was in the acc we would probably have a couple of more titles since 1980.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 7, 2020)

riprap said:


> Clemson is following in FSU's footsteps, winning the acc with one arm behind your back. I thought that conference might get a little better with VT and Miami but it's gotten worse. I'm sure if UGA was in the acc we would probably have a couple of more titles since 1980.



Definitely an easier path. the ACC Champ game is not real entertaining football.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 10, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> Definitely an easier path. the ACC Champ game is not real entertaining football.



It's like the homecoming queen's escorts chick fight.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 10, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not according to Matthew7.?


I don’t care who you are that’s funny right there!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 10, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sounds like RackMaster thinks so


Just trying to give ya hope since y’all lost Slick Willie!


----------



## alphachief (Feb 10, 2020)

You guys just don’t understand FSU’s take on the “conference” thing.  We may technically be “in” the ACC...but we still have an “independent” school attitude.  It’s all about getting to the dance.  We don’t care what the rest of the conference does.  We could care less about that whole “SEC...SEC” mentality.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 10, 2020)

Go Dogs that don't care but still posting..?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 15, 2020)

Congrats to DJ lundy for winning his 3rd consecutive 1A State Wrestling Championship today.

2 at 220 and this one in the 285 class. He was the #3 220 wrestler in America last year!

https://www.tomahawknation.com/flor...s-florida-state-norvell-recruiting-dual-sport


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^Pretty much what he said. I mean where's teams like USCw, UCLA, Mich and Neb now? Think any of.the current recruits care about their storied history? Where are they landing in recruiting for it. It's the now and near future that matters to them. What is the team going to do for ME? Who's going to give ME abetter chance at a Championship?
> 
> Obviously the answer is UGA.


Better chance at a championship?tUGA doesn't win championships. 1 sec championship since 2005. The only thing bright about UGA 's future is Kirby has recruited some of the best players in college football. He has yet to prove he can make georgia consistently competitive.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 16, 2020)

westcobbdog said:


> Definitely an easier path. the ACC Champ game is not real entertaining football.


Yea. That sec championship game was a barn burner last year


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 16, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> He has yet to prove he can make georgia consistently competitive.



Let's see THREE straight SECe Championships, 1 SEC Championship, 1 Rose Bowl win, which also happened to be a CFP Playoff game and an appearance in the CFP Championship Game. How much more consistently competitive can you be?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 16, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> Let's see THREE straight SECe Championships, 1 SEC Championship, 1 Rose Bowl win, which also happened to be a CFP Playoff game and an appearance in the CFP Championship Game. How much more consistently competitive can you be?



Everything listed except the East titles happened in 1 year. Not sure I'd call that consistent.


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 16, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Everything listed except the East titles happened in 1 year. Not sure I'd call that consistent.



Point being UGA is in the conversation at the end EVERY year. How many other teams in the country can say that? 5? 6?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 17, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Congrats to DJ lundy for winning his 3rd consecutive 1A State Wrestling Championship today.
> 
> 2 at 220 and this one in the 285 class. He was the #3 220 wrestler in America last year!
> 
> https://www.tomahawknation.com/flor...s-florida-state-norvell-recruiting-dual-sport



Kid is gonna be something special.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 17, 2020)

Gold Ranger said:


> Kid is gonna be something special.



I think so too.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 3, 2021)

where did the FSU fans git to?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Apr 3, 2021)

SpotandStalk said:


> No need to run, our players have a driver's license!?


They normally arrive on the UGA campus with one and then it gets suspended shortly thereafter


----------



## TinKnocker (Apr 3, 2021)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dogs starting and posting in Nole threads then calling us deranged


Wonder where he learned that trick? ?


----------



## James12 (Apr 3, 2021)

It’s amazing how a trophy can change after 35years or so...


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Apr 3, 2021)

James12 said:


> It’s amazing how a trophy can change after 35years or so...


Very original glad you think your the first person who’s posted this lol


----------



## James12 (Apr 3, 2021)

TerrellBuckman said:


> Very original glad you think your the first person who’s posted this lol



Darn. Thought I was.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Apr 3, 2021)

James12 said:


> Darn. Thought I was.


Just a day late


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 4, 2021)

Looks like the Dogs and FSU have a home and home lined up around 5 yrs out I think.


----------



## James12 (Apr 4, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Looks like the Dogs and FSU have a home and home lined up around 5 yrs out I think.



Kirby will have multiple natties by then.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 4, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Looks like the Dogs and FSU have a home and home lined up around 5 yrs out I think.


FSU will still be a bottom feeder in 5 years.


----------



## TinKnocker (Apr 4, 2021)

James12 said:


> Kirby will have multiple natties by then.


And FSU will have multiple (more) head coaches by then.


----------



## James12 (Apr 4, 2021)

TinKnocker said:


> And FSU will have multiple (more) head coaches by then.



Found some hater-eggs today I see.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Apr 4, 2021)

How many “natties” has Georgia won with kirby


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Apr 4, 2021)

Cough cough


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 5, 2021)

They got some work to do to be back, but with the chief looming on the Dogs schedule I hope they stay lost in the desert a few 10 years longer.


----------

